# Slime on tank heater?



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi! Recently I've noticed a strange whitish-clear slime clinging to the heater in my fish's 2 gallon tank. It's only on the rubber parts. It feels, well, slimy and gooey, and when I wipe it off it looks yellowish. I've also noticed that my fish likes to relax and curl around the heater, or sometimes even tackle it! Could this maybe be his slime coat rubbing off, or is it something else? I'm not sure what it is...has anyone else ever experienced something similar? 

It's a Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater from Petco (http://www.petco.com/product/114078/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters.aspx) in case anyone wants a visual.

Any ideas?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup! Fish tanks will grow all sorth of things, it's housing life after all and life produces waste from wich bacteria feeds. 
Although not very pleasant, it's completely normal and harmless.


----------



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

Phew, I'm relieved to know it's normal and nothing harmful! I'm still going to try to scrub it off when I can though haha. Thank you


----------

